# Just a few questions before getting a tegu



## Chris23039 (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi I'm thinking about getting myself one of these amazing lizards been looking at them for a while now, I've got a 4ft tank and all the heat lights, thermostat, uv lights from my last lizard so Ill use that for when hes a hatchling. Got some coco husk
And a few humidity and temperature gauges aswell so I think I'm sorted as far as housing goes for a few months. If I'm missing anything just say  (got enough room as well for a 7ftx4ft tank or should I find a bit of a bigger place ????)

When it says ground turkey in care sheets, does that mean just turkey that's been blended???

Really excited about getting one of these lizards but want to make sure I'm sorted before purchasing one. 

Thanks chris


----------



## Dana C (Apr 19, 2012)

Ground turkey can be bought that way. I however not only buy ground turkey but put raw turkey, skinless chicken, liver, chicken gizzards etc. in my food processor and grind my own. That way, I can shop for sales and stock up when poultry prices are low. I grind it and portion it in plastic bags, freeze them and pull out as many as I need per day.


----------



## Chris23039 (Apr 19, 2012)

Oh cheers didn't know they did that, is that just in the US cause I'm in the uk??


----------



## Chris23039 (Apr 20, 2012)

Also is coco husk alrite as a substrate as I've noticed a lot of people is cypress mulch but on teguterras care sheet says coco husk as a main substrate ????


----------



## Strange_Evil (Apr 20, 2012)

Co co husk i never used,but something to keep in mind is how expensive it may get filling up cages with 10 or so inches of it. In use a 75% top soil (dirt) and 25%play sand mix, i mix it together until i can make a tight ball out of the substrate that doesn't break apart easily or leak water. It holds great burrows,humidity,safer than cypress and not to mention is much cheaper and easier to get a hold of.

Yeah you have your cage and the space,but that's not all it is to owning a tegu,they are like kids,they take work and need too be looked we'll after. Its a real commitment, its important that you do more research and try to get a better grip on proper tegu husbandry. Study hibernation habits, diet (captive diet vs wild diet),size/life span, common health issues (so that you can avoid them). Research all you can.,trust me when i say it pays off! 

If you can i would go straight for 7x4 cage, or start planning it out even before you get your tegu,they grow fast and that glass tank could last him anywhere from 5 months to a year,depending on how he's feed and taken care of and if he hibernates or not.

With that said,good luck and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Dana C (Apr 20, 2012)

Chris23039 said:


> Also is coco husk alrite as a substrate as I've noticed a lot of people is cypress mulch but on teguterras care sheet says coco husk as a main substrate ????



Coconut husk / fiber is fine. You can buy it in bricks which you soak and let them expand. It is less expensive than Cypress, (which in a lot of the country is only available at the big pet stores at big $$), and as mentioned, can be used to mix with top soil.


----------



## Chris23039 (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks strange evil I've started buying the substrate, lights and temp/humidity gauges, I've also has a look into how to build a tank but what's the best way to protect the wood form the temps and humidity and the tegu from any harmful stuff in the wood ??


----------



## Chris23039 (Apr 22, 2012)

Also what temps is every one going to as most caresheets have defferant day night basking spot temps just double checking


----------



## AP27 (Apr 23, 2012)

Cool side ranges about 70-80, warm side 80-95 with a basking spot of 105-110(surface temp). A lot of people use Drylok to seal the wood of their enclosures, though I'm not sure what's available in the uk. There are several threads on here about cage building, I'm sure you could find something helpful there.


----------



## Chris23039 (Apr 23, 2012)

Okay thanks for clearing that up setting up An encloursure now  going to order one online is that a safe way ??


----------



## LizardzRock (Apr 24, 2012)

G4 Pond Sealant is available in the UK, it is a pond sealant used on rocks and other pond related aquatic items that are sealed prior to placing them in that apparently works great on wood as well. It is clear/glossy and provides water proofing and a great finish much like your polyurethanes. From what I have read a few members have used it and are very pleased with the results. 

It is like drylok by coming in colors, but is different by being available in a clear/gloss formula which I am not sure if drylok does. I think drylok just comes in a few various available color choices. G4 offers green, black and clear. Again I have never used it, just passing this along. Hope it helps.

From website:
G4 is a moisture cured polyurethane which forms a non-porous seal on concrete, brick and porous stone. G4 uses the moisture in the air and substrate to cure and harden.

Link: http://www.swelluk.com/pond/pond-paint-and-sealant-56/pond-paint-285/bondaglass-g4-pond-paint-clear-727.html


----------



## Chris23039 (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks il give it a go when I start building sounds like it'll do the Job


----------



## Chris23039 (Apr 25, 2012)

How do you all think it's going I've got two thermostats to control the basking spot and the ambient air temps, got a repti sun 10.0 along the back, think its. Coming along nicely just wondered if any one could say if I'm doing anything wrong or where I could improve the tank.


----------



## willy0022 (Apr 28, 2012)

*UVB bulb*

I don't know if your going to read this or not but I would move the uvb bulb on to the top of the habitat because it only gives off uvb up to a foot away, but that's just my opinion I don't have my habitat set up yet, although I know from prior research that alot of people suggest to keep it on top of the enclosure. But other then that it's coming out nice! 
What are the measurements on it?


----------



## Chris23039 (Apr 28, 2012)

Oh okay that's interesting never knew that, I've always thought it was within 8in, il probably move it later then thanks umm it a 4ft by 2ft, I bought one yesterday can't wait should be here next week  I think all my temps are alrite 120f basking spot 75f cool side and in the middle of the tank it 83f, averaging about 75 80% humidity, got all the lights running on timers aswell so I think I'm pretty much there just waiting for him/her now


----------



## willy0022 (Apr 28, 2012)

I would lower the basking site to 110, 120 is kinda high.


----------



## Chris23039 (Apr 29, 2012)

Okay thank you il do that now


----------

